# Options for ugly brick



## dave11 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a house built in 1951 with the ugliest red brick ever used. The brick and mortar however are in great shape. But the house will always look old/dated with that color brick. I've heard some folks rail against the idea of painting brick, for various reasons. I've heard about having bricks dyed, though apparently some folks have had the dyes fade or get splotchy. Anyone with suggestions or opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Corvette (Apr 28, 2010)

*Brick-To paint or Not to pain*

Hi 
It's like asking to paint over the woodwork or not. The thing is...FORGET the people. It's YOUR home. And, more houses are painted because of the reason you stated.
If you look up Holmes on Homes website, and type "painting exteriour brick" it will show you photos and instructions of what type of paint to use, and how it was done.
It is not so much a big of a job, as it will be time consuming.
Then...be prepared to paint (if you haven't already) around the doors and windows (unless those are new), otherwise, the rest of the house will stand out.
it's like painting one room...once you start, you kind of "have" to paint the others, or the rest will look like crap.
It's my opinion, and since you asked...This is what I think.
Just pick a "decent" color.
Neighbours of mine painted their entire brick house sky blue. while it is beautiful color...on the house it look hidious !
Take care, have fun


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ve seen some beautifully painted brick, especially if you take the time to paint the mortar lines to look like mortar lines. Great opportunity to be creative here and there if you wish.


Painting brick and mortar all one color :thumbdown: IMO.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Personally, I would stain or dye it before I would paint it. But then I'm one of those who really, really hate painted brick.

Before deciding I would research which requires more upkeep/maintenance. 

Another possibility: If you were to stain it, and didn't like it, could you paint it afterward?


----------



## sallystrumbo (Apr 23, 2010)

Depends on how much you want to spend on this ugly brick dilemna you're facing. Painting would be the cheapest way to go. I have seen plenty of painted brick that looks great.


----------

